# Sir Vapes first juice testing day.



## BigGuy (10/5/15)

All the devices that were present on the day.




The oke with a cloud for a head @VandaL We had 8 new juices for testing all blind testing @Mitch 








Was very interesting to get the juice cards back and go through each card knowing the make up of the juice to see the difference in description from each tester.




The neighbors thought there was a fire but it smelt nice. 




@Mitch and his better half who spoilt him with a cherry bomber.




4 clear favorites scoring an average of 9.5, 9, 8.5 and 8.5 out of 10 these 4 will go into production.









On Behalf of SIR VAPE we would like to thank those that attended, yes it was tough tasting 8 juices blind but overall the results were brilliant and we achieved what we were wanting from the event. Watch this space as this will be a regular event.


Regards

BIGGUY and HOBBIT

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (10/5/15)

Way to go! Well done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mitch (10/5/15)

What an awesome day. Thank you to the Sirs for having us. Tasty tasty juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deepest (11/5/15)

haha neighbors must have been like WTF fire !!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (11/5/15)

That looked like loads of fun 

Good job guys, next time have one of these in Cape Town

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (11/5/15)

Was an awesome afternoon out


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/5/15)

Pity it wasn't advertised a bit more... would loved to have joined...


----------



## BigGuy (12/5/15)

@Rob Fisher Hi Rob sorry it was not meant to be a open day, it was advertised to our Durban clients on our whatsapp group but it was more of a focus group type of day. And being a self proclaimed menthol head and not having a menthol in anything it would have wasted your time. Maybe next time.


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/15)

BigGuy said:


> @Rob Fisher Hi Rob sorry it was not meant to be a open day, it was advertised to our Durban clients on our whatsapp group but it was more of a focus group type of day. And being a self proclaimed menthol head and not having a menthol in anything it would have wasted your time. Maybe next time.



Ahhh no Menthols... Kewl... if there are any menthols give me a shout!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

